#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸人動物猜謎 >  >  猜獸人-陰陽大戰記

## 狼幼仔

這是陰陽大戰記的一個式神
可是我沒在卡通看過啊
和白虎的虎源太有點像...
他叫做什麼名字
還有,有沒有人有他的劇照?

----------


## sanari

> 這是陰陽大戰記的一個式神
> 可是我沒在卡通看過啊
> 和白虎的虎源太有點像...
> 他叫做什麼名字
> 還有,有沒有人有他的劇照?


那隻是動漫畫都沒出來的
白虎のゲンタロウ(建太郎)

我已經有在
http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=2...0ced83d6a8665d
回答了說
什麼還要再開另一主題問呢

----------


## 狼幼仔

因為我沒有空一個一個看嘛

----------


## 月之白狼

他就是白虎之虎源太啊
同學說虎源太最後變的很醜啊

----------


## 宵祀

他的名字叫做白虎之源太郎

只有在漫畫版出場過，動畫版則沒有。

----------


## 小雨乂火獅

本人 在暑假對 ~~陰陽大戰技 有些興趣  所以有看過  影片喔 =ˇ= 只看到打宇津保~~~~~QQ
是真的=ˇ= 還把他當總圖片來看   覺得他的武器當成匕首比較帥= =
★  支持  ★                    -ˇ-

----------


## 小雨乂火獅

據說 虎源太 在後面打宇津保的時候 [簡體字幕的話]  會變成"小源太"   牙千代的化 原本"鬼八夜"變成"鬼   ""口十"" 智"   中間那個自不會= =    嵐月 變成乱月  這是不變的事實~~~~~~

----------


## 舒跑貓

> 他的名字叫做白虎之源太郎
> 只有在漫畫版出場過，動畫版則沒有。


不…他在漫畫版沒有出現過。
官網是寫24話中有他啦…不過那話是リク到名落宮找コゲンタ那話…
搞不好是背景呀…




> 據說 虎源太 在後面打宇津保的時候 [簡體字幕的話] 會變成"小源太" 牙千代的化 原本"鬼八夜"變成"鬼 ""口十"" 智" 中間那個自不會= = 嵐月 變成乱月 這是不變的事實~~~~~~


這只是字幕組翻譯的問題而已…

----------


## 八神菲特

我朋友說他叫源太郎,但它只有在漫畫裡出現過而已



p.s.在漫畫裡八雲是主角喔

----------


## jimmy84092

如果沒記錯 那應該是虎源太的劍 而且他也是白虎..所以應該就是虎源太長大後吧...!?

----------


## 犬上咩咩仔

不是源太的哥哥嗎?
這是在下的版本

----------


## 環伐貳閃

看來大家的答案都不一樣呢...

不過他絕對沒有在漫畫&動畫中出現
因為這兩個小獸都有看完

雖然不知道他是誰,但絕不是虎源太

----------


## 楓羽 月嵐

看好幾次這個問題了...

那根虎源太的劍根本不一樣

虎源太到後面是跟超級塞亞人三階一樣頭髮暴增

陰陽大戰記是以24節氣搭配上天地神三印組合出總共72名式神

例如: 上面的圖就是秋分神之印-白虎のゲンタロウ


詳情請看他的官方網站

官方網站

式神區直連

----------


## 銀狼洛斯

> 看好幾次這個問題了...
> 
> 那根虎源太的劍根本不一樣
> 
> 虎源太到後面是跟超級塞亞人三階一樣頭髮暴增
> 
> 陰陽大戰記是以24節氣搭配上天地神三印組合出總共72名式神
> 
> 例如: 上面的圖就是秋分神之印-白虎のゲンタロウ
> ...


原來如此 不過漫畫版出現的人物 在動畫版裡只是一個隱藏人物或著是傳說.....

----------

